# (Non-GSD) 15 YR OLD W/ CHF



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

My husband and I seperated. He has a spitz/sharpei mix that is 15. I was with him for 12 of those yrs. He started getting some lumps maybe 2-3 yrs ago that are just fatty cysts. He started coughing awhile back, and had what vet believed to be a mild stroke. I always check him whenever I am there. He has had an ear issue for awhile also. I clean that as much as possible. I have noticed his legs look puffy, he is coughing, gagging alot more and pants alot. Sometimes restless. He is losing his hearing and vision. Still eats and drinks and goes out to bathroom. I have made him an appt for the vet tomorrow since my husband does not bother with him too much. Question is, if its not late stage and given his age, how much would being put on meds help? Do we let him go or try to treat?


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I think it all depends on the diagnosis at the vet, what the options are, and the likely outcome for each one. Personally, I would not put an old dog through a lot of invasive procedures. Good luck tomorrow. Keep us posted please.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

Bridget said:


> I think it all depends on the diagnosis at the vet, what the options are, and the likely outcome for each one. Personally, I would not put an old dog through a lot of invasive procedures. Good luck tomorrow. Keep us posted please.


No, I don't want him to have to go thru alot. Just want him to be comfortable.


----------

